# Strecken rund um Plauen



## ghost-77 (9. September 2008)

Hi,
bin auf der Suche nach ein paar guten Strecken rund um Plauen und Umgebung. Kann ruhig schön schlammig sein

Dank Euch


----------



## Ambientkatz (10. September 2008)

Dazu fällt mir ein, dass es in der Tourist-Info im Rathaus eine Regionalkarte mit den Wander- und Radwegen gibt, sind ganz brauchbare Waldautobahnen dabei. Kost' 4,50. Ansonsten gibt es brauchbare Trails an der Elster entlang vom Lochbauer Richtung Barthmühle-Elsterberg, oder um die Pöhl. Zum Einferkeln eignet sich das Waldgebiet von Chrieschwitzer Hang bis Möschwitz/Voigtsgrün, vornehmlich nach dem Regen. Die Feierabendrunde kann man auch mal durch den Stadtwald heizen, zur Paffenmühle hinunter, durchs Nymphental, an der Elster entlang Richtung Klärwerk zurück. Falls jemand noch was besseres kennt, bin ich auch für Hinweise jederzeit dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-77 (14. September 2008)

Danke,bin mal an der Elster langgefahren,is ne gute Strecke. Die Karte werd ich mir auch mal besorgen und schaun was da noch so drin steht.


----------



## chuky (14. September 2008)

Sers, wenn ich mein neues Bike habe, könnten wir ja mal zusammenfahren, komme auch aus Plauen.


----------



## Ambientkatz (14. September 2008)

Ja klar, würde mich freuen, wenn hier mal was gemeinsames zustande käme. Meistens macht ja jeder nur seins alleine, ich treffe an Wochenenden unzählige Solofahrer, kaum mal ne Gruppe.


----------



## ghost-77 (14. September 2008)

Is ne gute idee! Was fahrt Ihr den sonst so für Strecken? Ich fahr meist in der Gegend um Reuth, Kornbach und Rodau.


----------



## chuky (14. September 2008)

Bin zwar erst 15, aber wenn ihr mich trotzdem mitnehmen würdet 
Von Haselbrunn in Richtung Syrau ist doch ein recht großes Waldstück, da kann man auch gut Biken. Ist für jeden was dabei. Bissl springen oder einfach nur wie ein Irrer durchrasen.


----------



## Ambientkatz (14. September 2008)

Das Alter spielt doch echt keine Rolle, wenn es euch nicht zu viel ist, ab und zu auf einen Halbsenioren zu warten (oder ich warte?)  "wie ein Irrer durchrasen" gefällt mir. Richtung Syrau war ich noch nicht, bin eher Richtung Chrieschwitz/Pöhl unterwegs, könnte also interessant werden. Wir können ja bei Gelegenheit mal was ausmachen, und jeder zeigt "seine" Trails.


----------



## chuky (14. September 2008)

Dann schlagt einfach mal ein Wochenende vor.


----------



## ghost-77 (14. September 2008)

Stimmt.das Alter is egal, man is so alt wie man sich fühlt.....Mal paar andere Strecken ausprobieren is ne gute Idee und immer nur alleine fahrn bringts auch nicht


----------



## physikus (18. September 2008)

Komm' doch mal mit ...
Links und rechts der Elster gibt's viele kleine Herausforderungen ...
_(Mit dem Begriff Trail sollte man im Vogtland geizen.)_
Wenn's wieder 5 Grad mehr sind, rollen wir mit den dicken Reifen raus. 
meint ...
             Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chuky (19. September 2008)

Wie wärs mit nächstes WE?


----------



## physikus (19. September 2008)

Nächstes WE geht nur Sonntag Nachmittag.
Bis Do ab 15 Uhr möglich.
Marko


----------



## ghost-77 (19. September 2008)

Wie wär´s mit dienstag auf um 4,wenn´s termometer über null grad anzeigt?


----------



## chuky (19. September 2008)

Hätte ich Zeit


----------



## Ambientkatz (10. Oktober 2008)

Hätte vielleicht jemand Lust, sich am  Winterpokal  mit zu beteiligen?


----------



## physikus (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab letzten Winter schon teilgenommen. Kannst auf mich zählen ...
Gruß!
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-77 (12. Oktober 2008)

würde mich schon interessieren. wie genau läuft das ab?


----------



## Ambientkatz (12. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Ein "richtiger" Wettbewerb ist das nicht, eher nur Just for Fun. Man kann das alleine machen oder als Team. Gemeinsame Teamaktionen sind nicht vorgeschrieben, jeder kann seins alleine machen, die eingetragenen Punkte für Radfahren, Schwimmen, Laufen etc. kommen dann aber nicht dem Einzelnen sondern dem Team zugute. Teilnahmezwang oder Kontrolle besteht nicht, aber jeder sollte seine Punkte ehrlich eintragen. Das ganze ist hier ganz gut erklärt.

(Nach längerer gesundheitlicher Zwangspause (BSV in der HWS) will ich den WP nutzen um nicht völlig ausser Form zu geraten. Momentan fahr ich 1-2x die Woche ca. 2 Stunden und gehe 2x Schwimmen, da kleckern schon mal einige bescheidene Pünktchen zusammen)


----------



## ghost-77 (12. Oktober 2008)

klingt gut.....
würd gern ins team


----------



## Ambientkatz (12. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben noch gar kein Team... könnten aber eins gründen, um den KTWR-Nieten zu zeigen wo die Bambes her kommen...


----------



## ghost-77 (12. Oktober 2008)

bin dabei


----------



## hexefegefeuer (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,schon mal die Wälder rund um Streuberg,Lottengrün,Bergen und
Tirpersdorf probiert.Ist auch ein ehemaliger Bahndamm dabei.


----------



## Ambientkatz (28. Oktober 2008)

Leider nicht, hört sich aber interessant an. Mir ist nur mal aufgefallen, wenn ich von Bergen nach Poppengrün fahre, dass ich da an einem alten Bahnhof ohne Bahn vorbei komme. Das erklärt dann auch den Bahndamm.  Sicher sehenswert, vielleicht könntest du in Google Earth grob eine Strecke zeichnen? Im Rahmen meiner Winterpokal-Aktivitäten würde ichs mir bestimmt mal ansehen. 

(Achso, nebenbei, Ghost und Physikus - ich habe mich auf freundliche Einladung dem Streichelzoo-Team angeschlossen. Es wär auch noch was frei...  )


----------



## hexefegefeuer (28. Oktober 2008)

Sorry ,aber der will meine Landkarte nicht hochladen.Am besten fährst
in Lottengrün áuf´n Bahndamm auf.Das geht nach beiden Seiten.
Einmal nach Droßdorf oder nach Bergen im Wald am Tierfriedhof vorbei.
Mußt mal gucken ist ganz einfach zu finden.


----------



## ghost-77 (30. Oktober 2008)

danke,für die einladung.hab mich auch gerad im team streichelzoo angemeldet.


----------



## frogmatic (31. Oktober 2008)

@Ambientkatz:
warste schon mal mit dem jungen Mann (nehme ich mal an) radeln?

@ghost-77:
Habe ich gesehen - hast Du Referenzen?
Gehen Geister als Tiere durch?

Ambientkatz hat dich ja eingeladen, ich will mal deinen Mut belohnen  - und sag' keiner du wärst nicht gewarnt worden 

Da sich nun auch die Quotenfrau gefunden hat ist der Streichelzoo nunmehr voll!
Dann lasst mal krachen!

Mal schauen ob ich ein WE im Februar ausgucke für eine Teamausfahrt, und ihr zwei sorgt natürlich für reichlich Bambes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ambientkatz (31. Oktober 2008)

frogmatic schrieb:


> @Ambientkatz:
> warste schon mal mit dem jungen Mann (nehme ich mal an) radeln?


Nur beinahe. Wir Plauener wollten schon 2x was ausmachen, das scheiterte aber am Wetter und meiner etwas angeschlagenen Gesundheit.



> Gehen Geister als Tiere durch?


Na freilich  








> Ambientkatz hat dich ja eingeladen,


Ääähhh...nicht direkt. Mein Satz in #24 bezog sich auf des Hirten Einladung an mich in den Streichelzoo. Da verstand man mich wohl miß.



> Da sich nun auch die Quotenfrau gefunden hat ist der Streichelzoo nunmehr voll!


Dann sind wir ja richtig politisch korrekt  Quotenfrau ist da, Quotenossis gleich 2, hätte nur noch ein integrationswilliger Migrant gefehlt   



> für eine Teamausfahrt, und ihr zwei sorgt natürlich für reichlich Bambes


Wenn das mein Dienstplan zulässt, why not?


----------



## ghost-77 (31. Oktober 2008)

witziges bild 



keene sorge......werd´s wohl hinkriegen mit euch mitzuhalten



teamfahrtaufahrt kann gleich am 9.11. starten?bike-house macht ne abschlußtour über pirk richtung mehlteuer......jemand interesse 



http://www.bikehouse-plauen.de/termine.htm


----------



## hexefegefeuer (1. November 2008)

9.11.,yo bin dabei.


----------



## ZiMa (1. November 2008)

bin auch dabei...


----------



## ZiMa (11. November 2008)

So, wer war denn nun dabei am Sonntag?? War jedenfalls eine schöne Runde mit leckerem essen zum Abschluß. Hat mir gefallen.

MfG Martin


----------



## ghost-77 (11. November 2008)

also ich war dabei!bin aber nicht bis zum schluß mitgefahren.streckenmäßig war es ne schöne runde,aber gruppenfahren ist dann doch nicht so mein ding....


----------



## frogmatic (11. November 2008)

ZiMa schrieb:


> So, wer war denn nun dabei am Sonntag?? War jedenfalls eine schöne Runde mit leckerem essen zum Abschluß. Hat mir gefallen.
> 
> MfG Martin



Du warst dabei, ohne mitbekommen zu haben, wer sonst noch dabei war?



@ghost-77:
was heißt "Gruppenfahren ist nicht dein Ding"?


----------



## ZiMa (12. November 2008)

...hatte ja niemand ein Namensschild bei.. 

Außerdem war ich auch das erste mal bei denen mitgefahren. Man kann ja nicht jeden  fragen ob er hier Member ist.

MfG Martin


----------



## hexefegefeuer (12. November 2008)

Also ich war auch dabei.Aber bin ebenfalls vorzeitig abgebrochen weil...
tja nun hat mir einfach zu lang gedauert ,mit Essen so gegen halb-um zwei.Ansonsten war´s nicht schlecht ,wenn ich auch runter der fast letzte
und hoch der fast erste war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (13. November 2008)

Ambientkatz schrieb:


> Mir ist nur mal aufgefallen, wenn ich von Bergen nach Poppengrün fahre, dass ich da an einem alten Bahnhof ohne Bahn vorbei komme. Das erklärt dann auch den Bahndamm.  Sicher sehenswert, vielleicht könntest du in Google Earth grob eine Strecke zeichnen? Im Rahmen meiner Winterpokal-Aktivitäten würde ichs mir bestimmt mal ansehen.


das ist die alte strecke falkensten-oelsnitz, hab ich komplett als gps daten vorliegen, da vor 2 jahren mal abgefahren, bei interesse bitte pn an mich, dann gibts den link.


----------



## Andfi (16. November 2008)

Hi, Kann die Wege zwischen Streuberg(Bergen Theuma) und Werda (Talsperre) als Wintertrainingsgebiet empfehlen. Bin diese Strecken auch bei moderaten Schneeverhältnissen gefahren. Außerdem kann man von Werda aus die Runde problemlos bis nach Schöneck und zurück über Korna verlängern.


----------



## hexefegefeuer (19. November 2008)

z.B.


----------



## Ambientkatz (19. November 2008)

WOW! Ist das der Bahndamm?


----------



## MaxxTBone (19. November 2008)

und hier das ganze mal im sommer


----------



## Ambientkatz (19. November 2008)

Sehr schön. Es soll am WE schneien, vielleicht kommt meine Winterjacke ja pünktlich...  Dann würde ich mir zuerst Hexefegefeuers Version ansehen  Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexefegefeuer (21. November 2008)

Jo,ist das Stück zwischen Streuberg(Tierfriedhof)und Steinigt bei Bergen.
Es gibt parallel dazu noch´n Weg der sich besser fahren lässt,man kommt
dann auf der Straße zwischen Werda und Steinigt unten in der "scharfen"
Kurve raus.Wie man sieht wuchert der Bahndamm langsam zu.


----------



## Ambientkatz (21. November 2008)

Gibts da eigentlich Wildschweine? In der Voigtsgrüner Umgebung, bis Jößnitz hinüber und um Jocketa ist es schlimm damit, da bin ich gar nicht so gerne alleine im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## TimvonHof (22. November 2008)

wildschweine sind im "allgemeinen" harmlos. nur wenn du nem frischling zu nahe kommst und die alte das bemerkt kann es etwas heikel werden.
die haben ein gutes gehör und eine gute nase - und sind in der regel schon weg bevor du da bist - halt scheue tiere, nicht so dämlich wie rehe.
ein paar rehe sind schon ab und an mal auf mich zu gelaufen, so dass ich mir überlgt habe ob ich rufen soll 

von wildsäuen hab ich aber immer nur spuren gesehen. aber das liegt evt auch daran, dass ich mir bergauf etwas hart tue und die genug zeit haben um gemütlich ins dickicht zu gehen 

tim
ps: gestern beim fahren (rund um schöneck) hat es mir doch tatsächlich INS ohr geschneit! Mein Helm hatte keine lüftungsschlitze mehr, war mit schnee ausgemauert... unter dem schnee war nasses holz oder matsch - kurzum: ein geiler tag zum fahren.


----------



## Andfi (22. November 2008)

Hallo Tim vieleicht warst du auch nur zu schnell für die Wildschweine.... Mal sehen wie das Morgen so geht. Werde mit Schili ne Runde drehen. Aber ohne nasses Holz!


----------



## TimvonHof (23. November 2008)

hi andre,
werd heute nicht fahren!
komme grad vom snowkiten zurück und warte bei einem bier auf meinen muskelkater 
lampe ist fertig, guck ma:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5327249&postcount=2907

ach übrigens waren letzte woche die jungs aus winterberg in schöneck und haben schon mal einen teil des berges "vermessen" - im lenz fangen die dann wohl auch an zu buddeln - ne offizielle aussage gibts aber noch nicht.
der bürgermeister het neulich in plauen sein konzept von der sommerwelt vorgestellt - da sollen wohl auch mtb-touren geschaffen werden. hoffentlich nicht nur waldautobahnen für trecking-räder.

g,
tim


----------



## TimvonHof (5. Dezember 2008)

geht eigentlich noch was hier?
wegen dem Tauwetter ist hier oben aufm "Gipfl" alles relativ weit weg. Langlauf/Kiten geht net wegen zu wenig Schnee- biken geht net (gut) wegen zu weichem Schnee und beides geht net wegen hässlich (geht mir  derzeit nicht schön)...
@Andre: Montag oder Dienstag vormittag mal Elstertal? liegt da noch Eis rum? Hab inzwischen Nägel drauf 

mfg,
Tim

ps: wegen der Luxe könnten wir das auch mal auf die Abendstunden verschieben - könnte dich mitnehmen bis zu trail ..


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Dezember 2008)

Ok Leute,
ich bin doch nicht der einzige, der sich bei diesem Wetter bewegt. Macht mal ein wenig Aktion hier . Aber vielleicht seit ihr ja alle draußen und bewegt euch 

War mächtig anstrengend heute - mit 2-3 Grad weniger wär ich nicht laufend im Schneematsch eingebrochen und hätte ein wenig mehr Spurstabilität gehabt.

Das eine Bild ist in Schöneck am Bahndamm entlang (wo auch der Marathon lang ging) und das andere ist ein Wald"weg" die Streugrün runter... Da hats dann Laune gemacht 
Tim


----------



## ghost-77 (7. Dezember 2008)

krass.....ihr habt noch schnee!!! hier in plauen nieselt es nur noch,macht keinen spaß mit dem bike ne runde zu drehn!!!

schöne fotos!


----------



## Ambientkatz (7. Dezember 2008)

Wir Ghost schon sagte  In Plauen ist Schlammschlacht, da findet der Winterpokal besser in der Schwimmhalle statt.


----------



## TimvonHof (7. Dezember 2008)

hmm, 
bin am Überlegen ob ich mir den Stess mache wieder Sommerraifen auf die Kiste zu schrauben. Möchte morgen Nacht mal ne entspannte Runde um Theuma drehen - zum Lampenverlgleich  den ich wohl verlieren werde....
Derzeit hab ich ja noch die Spikes drauf - und die Rollen noch schlechter als meine Highroller. 
Aber für eine Fahrt die Reifen wechseln.... 
Ich geh mal runter in die Werkstatt - vielleicht trinke ich auch nur ein Bier 
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ambientkatz (7. Dezember 2008)

Nein, um Theuma brauchst du derzeit wirklich keine Spikes.  Wenn es dir nicht zu peinlich ist, eher Schutzbleche.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Dezember 2008)

Ambientkatz schrieb:


> Nein, um Theuma brauchst du derzeit wirklich keine Spikes.  Wenn es dir nicht zu peinlich ist, eher Schutzbleche.



"Schutzbleche"??? Sprichst Du von Protektoren? 
Tim


----------



## Ambientkatz (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte befürchtet, dass dich das Wort erschreckt.  Halt irgendwas, um den gröbsten Schlamm fern zu halten.


----------



## TimvonHof (8. Dezember 2008)

ok, ich nehm das bike mit Unterrohr....
Tim


----------



## Ambientkatz (8. Dezember 2008)




----------



## ghost-77 (14. Dezember 2008)

sonntag´s-schlammschlacht


----------



## hexefegefeuer (17. Dezember 2008)

Scheißwetter!


----------



## Ambientkatz (17. Dezember 2008)

!

(Wenn das so bleibt, werde ich den Winterpokal wohl ausschließlich in der Schwimmhalle absolvieren. )


----------



## TimvonHof (22. Dezember 2008)

Manoman, war das heute anstrengend. Viel zu warm! selbst auf den festgetrampelten Pfaden bin ich immer wieder eingebrochen und abgeschmiert!
Mittwoch solls erst wieder kälter werden, wenn dann noch was liegt....

oben:




der Einstieg in "meinen" trail




von der Streugrün aus gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (2. Januar 2009)

Doppelpost!
War heute mal im Elstertal unterwegs.
Alles hartgefroren, wenig Menschen - beste Bedingungen!
Tim


----------



## Steve-P (16. Januar 2009)

Tach!!! 
Endlich mal leute aus der nähe. *freu*
Was ich schon ewig mal probieren wollte, einfach mit der vogtland-bahn bis jocketa, und von dem Bahnhof dort, kann man ins Elstertal (kommste bei der Bartmühle raus), mir ist letztes Jahr leider n Rahmenbruch dazwischen gekommen...
greetz @ all


----------



## TimvonHof (17. Januar 2009)

meinst Du auf der rechten Seite der Brücke den engen steilen Trail von dem kleinen Park aus?
Den wollte ich im Sommer auch mal angehen - da sollte es aber echt trocken sein 

Tim
PS. bin Letztes Jahr mal die Loreley runter - für mich sind da ein paar Passagen nicht fahrbar...


----------



## Steve-P (18. Januar 2009)

Ja, genau.  Der schmale trail, bin den mit meiner dame paarmal beim spazieren gehen, abgelaufen. Geil!! Und was auch richtig gut geht, find ich. An der Pöhl, vom Mosenturm runter ("Richtung Möschwitz") Geht auch ganz gut. Vor allem, Die zweite sektion, ab dem Planenwagen der rechts mal an der strasse steht, da is unten in ner leichten Rechts ein echt gängiger nätürlicher anlieger... Und ein paar meter weiter kommt man dann beim Lochbauer vorbei, da wartet dann meistens n diesel oder irgendwas anderes flüssiges 

@TimvonHof: Loreley???


----------



## TimvonHof (18. Januar 2009)

die treppen von jocketa runter ins triebtal 

Tim


----------



## Steve-P (18. Januar 2009)

Ahh... Jez weiß ich was du meint.. 
Bist du aus schöneck? Hats du was gehört, das beim nächsten marathon auch DH-rennen
sein soll??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (19. Januar 2009)

Steve-P schrieb:


> Ahh... Jez weiß ich was du meint..
> Bist du aus schöneck? Hats du was gehört, das beim nächsten marathon auch DH-rennen
> sein soll??



Wir sicher möglich sein (auch wenn ich davon noch nix gehört habe) wenn der Bikepark bis dahin fertig ist - so als Werbung für die Bikewelt.
Die Jungs aus Winterberg haben sich den Hügel schon im Herbst mal angesehen, die Bikehalter müssen für den TÜV noch etwas modifiziert werden und vor allem. Es muss erstmal ne Strecke her. Wie dem auch sei - das diskutieren wir, wenn es aktuell wird in einem extra Thread. Hier gehts ja eher um Singetrailcharakter - mit viel bergauf (mindestens so viel wie bergab ).
Influenza-Grüße,
Tim, der im Moment schon beim Sitzen vor dem Rechner an seine Konditionellen Grenzen krazt.


----------



## Andfi (19. Januar 2009)

Hi Tim, liegst du darnieder? Bei mir ist nach einer Woche Grippe mit Fieber und so auch erst mal nix mit biken. Den Weg vom Bahnhof runter ins Elstertal bin ich auch schon mit Schili gefahren. Sehr gut! Aber das erst wieder wenn der Schnee weg ist. Bis bald!
André


----------



## Steve-P (20. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch einfach mal allen Grippeinfizierten eine gute Besserung


----------



## Ambientkatz (20. Januar 2009)

Danke  *hust*


----------



## TimvonHof (20. Januar 2009)

Andfi schrieb:


> Den Weg vom Bahnhof runter ins Elstertal bin ich auch schon mit Schili gefahren.
> André



hmm... dann bin ich in meiner gnadenlosen Selbstüberschätzung geneigt des Teil in der Schneeschmelze zu fahren 
Mangelnde Technik kann man durch Federweg ausgleichen,
fortgeschrittenes Alter mit Protektoren
häufig auftretende Unsicherheiten durch noch mehr Protektoren
fehlende Kondition durch das tragen neonfarbener Kleidung...
Aber wie kann ich die Unwägbarkeiten einer ständig schaukelnden Gravitation in den Griff bekommen.

Tim
PS: mich hats richtig dahingerafft - kann immer noch nicht richtig denken und bin hier am 4-finger-tippen. Wie mich der Landarzt (meiner hatte schon zu) am Freitag die komplette Woche krankgeschrieben hat wollte ich noch Protest einlegen- aber ich denk mal der hat recht gehabt....


----------



## Ambientkatz (20. Januar 2009)

TimvonHof schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich die Unwägbarkeiten einer ständig schaukelnden Gravitation in den Griff bekommen.


Wie bei der Waschmaschine - Betongewichte im Rucksack?

PS: Gute Besserung!  Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja mal im Elstertal.


----------



## michael.schanki (30. Januar 2009)

Na servus zusammen,

bei Strecken rund um Plauen bin ich doch auch mal dabei.

@Tim: Wann starten wir mal zu unseren VBM-Runde?

@Steve: Downhillrennen wird es dieses Jahr wohl zum VBM keins geben.
             Vielleicht ein kleines CC-Rennen zusätzlich zum Marathon, mal
            schaun.

Falls jemand Fragen zum diesjährigen Marathon hat, bitte an mich richten.

Also, erstmal Sport frei!

Gruß Micha

VBM-Orga.-Team


----------



## TimvonHof (30. Januar 2009)

michael.schanki schrieb:


> Na servus zusammen,
> 
> bei Strecken rund um Plauen bin ich doch auch mal dabei.
> 
> @Tim: Wann starten wir mal zu unseren VBM-Runde?



Hi 
dazu muss ich erstmal meine winterkondition wieder etwas ausbauen...
und dazu muss ich dann erstmal den husten loswerden
und dazu muss ich erstmal aufhören bei dem wetter snowkiten zu gehen
und dazu muss erstmal etwas weniger schnee liegen
und dazu muss es flühling werden 

ist das nicht eine schöne ausrede ? 

Tim


----------



## michael.schanki (31. Januar 2009)

Na man merkt, an Ausreden mangelt es nicht


----------



## TimvonHof (3. Februar 2009)

hiya!
bin heute mal wieder im Talster unterwegs gewesen. Zweimal nach Jocketa hoch und den Weg unter der Brücke runter. Sind ja viele Treppen und nur ein Steilstück (das aber mit Schildstange im Auslauf). Geht ganz gut und ist "ausbaufähig". Am WR aber eher nicht zu empfehlen, da wenn ein paar Fußleute unterwegs sind ist die ganze Fahrt für die Katz. 
Naja, wollte dann noch mal zum Lochbauer aber irgendwo hab ich mir einen Snakebite geholt. Da das Auto an der Bartmühle stand hab ich dann halt hingeschoben....
Hab aber frische Spuren unten an der Bahnlinie gesehen, war das einer von Euch?

Tim, der wo sich nun Getränk öffnet (Urlaub is klasse  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.schanki (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich wars net. Wollte dort auch mal wieder rumgurken, aber allein war ich da net so motiviert!
Wenn mal jemand Bock hat. Bitte melden!


----------



## MaxxTBone (3. Februar 2009)

micha, du kennst doch meine nummer...


----------



## michael.schanki (4. Februar 2009)

Na klar kenn ich die, du anonymer Kopfloser!
Aber mitm Crossrad durchs Elstertal? 
Ausserdem kennst du meine ja auch


----------



## MTBTier (8. Februar 2009)

Hiho,

bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert und wollte mal anfragen, ob ihr für diverse MTB-Ausfahrten noch Platz für'nen weiteren Halbsenior habt. Bin prinzipiell großer Freund von technischen Bergauf- und Bergabpassagen.

Bis Ende Februar wollte ich auch mal eine schnuckelige 3-Talsperrentour über Pirk, Werda und Pöhl absolvieren. Wenn da noch ein paar Mitfahrer Interesse haben, meldet euch.

Die grobe Streckenplanung findet ihr hier.

Gruß
MTBTier


----------



## michael.schanki (9. Februar 2009)

Na für sowas bin ich doch immer zu haben! Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt halbwegs mit. Sonnig sollts schon sein!

Grüße


----------



## MTBTier (10. Februar 2009)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter in den kommenden Tagen entwickelt. Bin mal mit dem Auto durch Zaulsdorf gefahren, um mir dort die Gegebenheiten anzusehn. Zur Zeit gibt's dort die typische Tauwetter-Schlamm-Glatteis-Kombination... Müssen wir noch bissl warten.


----------



## ZiMa (26. Februar 2009)

So, nun geht´s endlich wieder los - Tauwetter!!!

...wollte mal meine Freude darüber los werden.

MfG Martin


----------



## hexefegefeuer (27. Februar 2009)

Genau,ich kann die Rolle nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## MTBTier (27. Februar 2009)

urghs Rollentraining... dann lieber Speckrollen am Körper. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimvonHof (28. Februar 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/limmernator/Winter09#
tauwetter is gut.... aber die bilder sind vom donnerstag - inzwischen sinds 3cm weniger und pfützen auf dem eis 
tim

Edit: und rollentrainig... da bin ich drüber weg, ein bis zwei bier machen die gleiche menge an endorfinen wie so ein workout


----------



## vwvento1 (25. März 2009)

MTBTier schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert und wollte mal anfragen, ob ihr für diverse MTB-Ausfahrten noch Platz für'nen weiteren Halbsenior habt. .......Streckenplanung findet ihr hier.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo 
Und schon die Strecke gefahren?? Grins lach! Tolles Wetter! Schnee endlich mal wech und nun klasse! Wieder neuer! Aber mal was anders die Strecke klingt ja ganz gut! Aber zuerst einmal ein paar Testrunden! Können ja mal ein paar leute zusammentrommeln und ne halbe Runde um die Pöhl und dann ab ins Triebtahl??? Was meinst du/ihr?


----------



## MTBTier (25. März 2009)

Finde ich gut. Die große Runde habe ich natürlich noch nicht abgeklappert. Irgendwie haben wir wettermäßig dieses Jahr echt die A****karte gezogen. 
Wo bleibt denn nun endlich der Klimawandel?!


----------



## vwvento1 (25. März 2009)

Jaaapppp bin auch voll debrie!!! Scheis Wetter immer nur im Fitness auf dem Trainer ist auch mies! Muss langsam mal fahren habe im May das erste Renner! Klasse! Ja aber das mit der Pöhl runde können wir gerne mal machen! Wäre bestimmt klasse!
Mfg Toni

PS: Kann dir ja mal meine oder du mir deine Nummer mal schicken dann kann man sich ja mal kurzschliesen! Die nummer natürlich nur per Private PN!


----------



## michael.schanki (25. März 2009)

Na jetzt sind wir ja schon fast 100 Leute für die Runde 
Na jetzt muss ja nur noch das Wetter besser werden, im Moment bekommt man ja ne Staublunge draußen, so trocken is das 
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
Ab Ostern gehts bestimmt bergauf!

@TIM: Du bist wohl immernoch fleißig im Schnee unterwegs?

Nasse Grüße

Micha


----------



## TimvonHof (25. März 2009)

jep... aber seit 2 monaten nimmer mim bike. dafür sind meine reifen zu dünn 
aber kiten geht noch ganz gut...
bis auf dass ich derzeit mal wieder net reden kann weil meine stimme derzeit mit antibiotika saniert wird, schon wieder! 

bin anscheinend auf echtem entzug, hab "etwas" zu genommen - siehe rollentraining.

Ostern kommt sicher, und so wies aussieht verstecken wir hier die eier im schnee 

tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.schanki (26. März 2009)

Ach du Armer 
Na ja, mich hats auch wieder erwischt. Erst letzte Woche Dienstag Weißheitszahn raus und jetzt auch wieder Halsschmerzen. Is echt zum Kotzen:-(
Aber kommt Zeit kommt Rad 

ALLES WIRD GUT


----------



## vwvento1 (27. März 2009)

michael.schanki schrieb:


> Na jetzt sind wir ja schon fast 100 Leute für die Runde
> Na jetzt muss [email protected]: Du bist wohl immernoch fleißig im Schnee unterwegs?
> 
> Nasse Grüße
> ...


 
Wäre doch geil wenn sich 100 Leute in Plauen aufm Altmarkt treffen zum Biken im Wald! Erstmal durch die Stadt alles lahmlegen auf der Strasse und dann ins Gelände!Wenn die Ersten dann ankommen fahren die Letzen in den Wald rein bei so viel Bikern!


----------



## michael.schanki (27. März 2009)

Na da sag ich mal: VERSUCH MACHT KLUCH


----------



## vwvento1 (28. März 2009)

Ja können wir gerne tun


----------



## ZiMa (30. März 2009)

...na dann, lass uns anfangen. Welchen Termin? Strecke?

Los geht´s.............

MfG Martin


----------



## michael.schanki (31. März 2009)

Termin is schwierig, 
ich würd mal das Wochenende nach Ostern vorschlagen.
Vorher wird schwierig, weil ich zum trainieren an die Ostsee fahr 

Grüße


----------



## MTBTier (31. März 2009)

Erstmal Sorry, dass ich mich als Initiator der 3-Talsperren-Tour so lang nicht gemeldet habe.
Der Vorschlag mit einer kürzeren Kennenlern-Tour von VWVento ist nicht schlecht. Da wäre ich definitiv dabei. Nun müssen wir uns eigentlich nur noch auf einen Termin einigen.
Das WE nach Ostern klingt ja schonmal sehr gut.

Aber: 100 Leute?! Ich hoffe, das war ein wenig übertrieben. Denn sonst haben wir ein ernstes Organisationsproblem. Es kann sogar sein, dass wir dann für Fahrten über Straßen irgendeine Sondergenehmigung brauchen (kenn mich da nicht so aus). Denn so viele Biker stellen ein erhebliches Verkehrshindernis dar.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir den Überblick verlieren, wer dabei ist, wer vielleicht durch einen Sturz abhanden gekommen ist und wo der Verunfallte liegt. Da wäre mir eine gemütliche Gruppe von <20 Leuten lieber.
Das macht auch schon genug Eindruck am Tunnel. *hrhr*

Die 3-T-Tour würde dann am Tunnel beginnen und ich dachte, dass wir sie in der Reihenfolge Kemmler, TS Pirk, TS Werda, TS Pöhl Trieb- & Elstertal abfahren. 
Das Ende durchs Syratal dachte ich als kleines Belohnung. Denn vom Stadtwald/Fuchsloch runter gibt's eine schöne Technik-Tempo-Abfahrt.

Je nachdem wie wir uns dann fühlen, kann man das auch wegfallen lassen.


----------



## vwvento1 (1. April 2009)

Hallo
Klingt ja ganz gut! Also zuerst die Kurze dann die Lange! Bin gestern schon mal kurz gefahren und puff schei.... wars!Wetter geil, Bike geil und ich mich gefreut endlich Biken!!Und dann ging es knnaarrrzzz!!! Da stand ich nun am Bauhaus in PL. und Kette kaputt! Und leider ist mein Kettennieter nicht dabei gewesen!Toll das hies bei dem schönen Wetter und nach ca 25km schhhhhhiiiiiiiieeeeben die letzten 10km!! Hätte mir in den Ars... beisen können! Aber na ja was soll es! 
Nach Ostern mmhhh denke könnte sich einrichten lassen! Muss ich mal Freigang bei meiner Frau beantragen(wenn sie das lesen würde....)


----------



## Arcbound (3. April 2009)

Also ich hab gestern mal das geniale Wetter genutzt, um mal um die Pöhl zu fahren. Ich war freudig überrascht, dass es nicht mehr schlammig war, als im Sommer, obwohl die Schneeschmelze und die letzten Regenfälle noch nicht lange zurück liegen  
Naja, war auf jeden Fall sehr schön, warn auch wenig Leute unterwegs, und an der Pöhl ist ja auch noch nix los.


----------



## vwvento1 (3. April 2009)

Bei dem Wetter!Geil! Heute meine Kette gebaut und gleich meiner Frau ein GaintBike mitgebracht!! Morgen mal losmachen und um die Pöhl fahren! Wohne ja gleich daneben! Und schon nen Plan wenn wir alle mal fahren wollen? Hat jemand mal lust in der Woche über mit mir ne Rund zu drehen?
Mfg Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (3. April 2009)

Zum gemeinsam fahren würde sich ja fast die BikeHouse-Tour am Sonntag anbieten  Ich hab da aber leider keine Zeit, weil ich da Formel 1 guck  Naja, ansonsten hab ich in den nächsten Wochen eh ein bissl Abi-Stress denk ich, mal schaun wie ich da dann zum biken komm


----------



## vwvento1 (3. April 2009)

Japp Sonntag! Muss da leider nach Leipzig fahnren! Währe gerne mitgefahren! Schade! Na ja morgen mal ne Runde drehen! Aber wie gasagt wer nächste woche lust hat mal ne runde zu fahren einfach mal schreiben!


----------



## vwvento1 (16. April 2009)

So Ostern ist vorbei!!! Und wie sieht es bei euch aus mit einer kleinen Runde in den nächsten wochen?


----------



## michael.schanki (17. April 2009)

Also meine Wenigkeit wäre immernoch dabei!


----------



## MTBTier (17. April 2009)

Wenn es von oben annähernd trocken ist, wäre ich am Sonntag auch dabei. Organisieren wir'ne eigene Runde oder hängen wir uns an die Bike-House-Tour ran?

Zur Bike-House-Runde hätte ich noch paar Fragen:
1. Auf meinem Rad klebt ein Aufkleber von einem anderen Plauener Fahrradhändler. Darf ich trotzdem mit? 
2. Wann soll's los gehen? Vor 14 Uhr wird's bei mir eher schwierig.
3. Wo treffen wir uns? Vorm Bike-House?


----------



## vwvento1 (18. April 2009)

Mhhh mist Wetter oder? denke man sollte es auf das nächste WE verschieben!
Mfg Toni


----------



## MTBTier (18. April 2009)

Wäre mit Sicherheit besser.


----------



## hexefegefeuer (19. April 2009)

War denn jemand bei der VRV-Fahrt in den Frühling heute dabei ?


----------



## vwvento1 (19. April 2009)

Nein leider nicht! Da gestern so doofes wetter war habe ich heute was mit einen Eltern ausgemacht und habe sie besucht! vieleicht nächstes we wenn ihr wollt oder das wetter passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZiMa (19. April 2009)

was war denn die VRV Fahrt???

MfG Martin


----------



## MaxxTBone (20. April 2009)

ZiMa schrieb:


> was war denn die VRV Fahrt???


die radtour vom VRV


----------



## ZiMa (20. April 2009)

Das dachte ich jetzt aber nicht, dass das eine Radtour war.

Wer oder was ist VRV?? Kenne ich leider nicht. Vogtland Rad Verein??

Bitte lasst mich nicht dumm zu Bett gehen.....


----------



## MTBTier (20. April 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf den *V*ogtländischen *R*adsport *V*erein... nur eine Vermutung. Kenne mich in der Vogtländischen Vereinslandschaft auch nicht so genau aus.


----------



## michael.schanki (21. April 2009)

Ach, der Herr E...... hat wieder mal nen Clown gefrühstückt!


----------



## Ambientkatz (21. April 2009)

Hey, die VRV-Fahrt ist gar keine Radtour, die machen das mit Schiffchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vwvento1 (22. April 2009)

Ambientkatz schrieb:


> Hey, die VRV-Fahrt ist gar keine Radtour, die machen das mit Schiffchen.


 
Geil!!! Wieso auch Radfahren??Wer macht das denn? Ich dachte immer es geht hier um Bootfahren!


----------



## Ambientkatz (22. April 2009)

Als ich am WE den Elsterradweg gefahren bin, hab ich tatsächlich Leute in einem Kanu die Elster abwärts schippern sehen. 
Wegen der Unmengen Spaziergänger, besonders um die Barthmühle herum, hab ich sogar angefangen die ein bisschen zu beneiden.


----------



## ZiMa (22. April 2009)

habe im Vogtlandradio gehört, dass der Elsterradweg jetzt um Plauen ausgebaut werden soll. Ist da etwa auch der Abschnitt von Plauen bis Elsterberg betroffen??? Da wird dann ein schöner Trail durch Beton und Asphalt vernichtet.

Hat wer Infos??

Hoffentlich bleibt dor alles so wie es ist.......

MfG Martin


----------



## vwvento1 (22. April 2009)

Ich auch haben will!!! Gibt ja bestimmt welche aus Carbon!!! Die schwimmen bestimmt richtig gut! Und besonders schnelle paddel von Schwimmano will ich auch haben!


----------



## Ambientkatz (22. April 2009)

ZiMa schrieb:


> habe im Vogtlandradio gehört, dass der Elsterradweg jetzt um Plauen ausgebaut werden soll. Ist da etwa auch der Abschnitt von Plauen bis Elsterberg betroffen??? Da wird dann ein schöner Trail durch Beton und Asphalt vernichtet.
> 
> Hat wer Infos??
> 
> ...



Es ist zu befürchten. Die machen uns bestimmt den ganzen Elsteruferweg zur Sau.

lies hier


----------



## ZiMa (22. April 2009)

dürfen die das überhaupt? das Steinicht ist doch Naturschutzgebiet. Dort einen Asphaltweg anzulegen ist doch Naturzerstörung auf höchsten Niveau!

Schade um diesen schönen Weg!

Mfg Martin
PS Wann ist denn nun unser erstes Radtreffen??? Diesen Sonntag?


----------



## andre2901 (23. April 2009)

Hat jemand nähere Informationen zur geplanten Trasse des Weges zwischen Plauen und Greiz. Ich hoffe ja mal nicht, dass der Wanderweg am Fluss als 2,50 m breiter Radweg ausgebaut wird. Ein Großteil dieses Weges liegt ja im Landschaftsschutz- bzw. Naturschutzgebiet und ist eine der schönsten Strecken für "Mich und mein Bike " in unserer Gegend. Ich bind jetzt zwar nicht der "Naturschützer", aber ein Radweg in diesem Abschnitt des Elstertales wäre für mich ein Skandal und eine absolute Naturzerstörung.

Ich hoffe der Radweg wird auf einer anderen Streckenführung gebaut. Die jetzige Ausschilderung des "Elsterradwanderweges"
führt ja größtenteils über öffentliche Straßen.

Ich bin übrigens nicht gegen den Ausbau des Elsterradweges, nur gegen ein Asphaltband in einem sehr schönen Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## Ambientkatz (23. April 2009)

Da ist imho noch keine konkrete Streckenführung veröffentlicht, nur erst der Beschluss, bis 2011 so was haben zu wollen. Den jetzigen Elsteruferweg, auf dem man so schön über Wurzeln und Steine bis Elsterberg fahren kann, zu nutzen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, Ein 2,5m breiter Asphaltweg wäre dort von der Situation her kaum machbar. Ich schätze, es wird darauf hinaus laufen, den Wanderweg wie er jetzt schon mit diesen weissen Schildern mit dem grünen Fahhrad drauf gekennzeichnet ist zu belassen und nur Teilstücke zwischendrin zusätzlich auszubauen.
Aber wie gesagt, nichts genaues weiss man nicht. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## vwvento1 (25. April 2009)

ZiMa schrieb:


> dürfen die .......schönen Weg!
> 
> Mfg Martin
> PS Wann ist denn nun unser erstes Radtreffen??? Diesen Sonntag?


 
Also um mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen! Wollen wir nächsten Samstag o Sonntag fahren wenn das Wetter past?Was meint ihr? Könnten uns hinten am Naddel in Plauen treffen bei dem Parkplatz! Dann fahren wir mal über Reisig ins Triebtal und von dort aus an die Pöhl und dann eine Runde rumm?!?!
Mfg Toni

PS: Wenn das Wetter past vorrausgesetzt!!!!!


----------



## MTBTier (25. April 2009)

Meinst Du mit nächstem Sonntag den ersten Mai-Sonntag oder Morgen? Morgen, 26.4. werde ich definitiv eine Trail-Runde um Plauen drehen. Wenn kurzfristig wer mit will, kann der-/diejenige mir ja noch'ne PN schreiben, werde wohl zwischen 14:00 und 14:30 am Café Heinz in Preißelpöhl starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vwvento1 (26. April 2009)

Hallo meine den nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag!!! Wer mag wer mag wer hat noch nicht!!!???? Was meint ihr? Wäre doch richtig lustig wen die IBC Tuppe mal ne Runde dreht!!!
Mfg Toni


----------



## Ambientkatz (26. April 2009)

MTBTier schrieb:


> 14:00 und 14:30 am Café Heinz in Preißelpöhl starten.


Schade, war ne Viertelstunde zu spät (Mittag hingelegt, eingepennt), wohne da gleich um die Ecke.  Wenns die Arbeit zulässt, bin ich nächsten Sonntag mit dabei.


----------



## ZiMa (26. April 2009)

So, ich wüede sagen, wir machen das mal fest! Wir fahren dann am Sonntag (3.5.2009) eine schöne IBC Runde.

Da ich nicht aus Plauen komme, könnte ja ein anderer die Strecke sowie den Treffpunkt (einen den jeder findet) festlegen.

Ich denke, so auf 14 Uhr sollte jeder mit essen fertig sein. 

MfG Martin


----------



## vwvento1 (26. April 2009)

Sonntag klingt ganz gut! Treffen wir uns *14 Uhr am Kaffee Heinz in Plauen*!!!!! Wer nicht weis wo das ist der kann am Sonntag 13.30 am Bauhaus in Plauen auf den Parkplatz kommen!!Warte da bis 13.45 mit meinem Auto auf die die nicht wissen wo Kaffe Heinz ist( ein silberner Renault)!!!!!OK???Komme ja auch nicht aus Plauen!! Weis aber wo es ist!!!
*Also 14 Uhr am Kaffee Heinz oder 13.30 Baushaus Plauen und von dort aus zum Kaffee Heinz!!!!*


----------



## ZiMa (26. April 2009)

Ist das Kaffe Heinz wo es zum Nürnberger geht in Richtung Gewerbegebiet Reißig?

MfG ;Martin


----------



## Ambientkatz (26. April 2009)

Genau dort. 

Jößnitzer Str. 112, direkt an der Fußgängerampel.


----------



## michael.schanki (26. April 2009)

Da wär ich ja gern dabei!
Hoffentlich vergess ichs bis dahin nicht wieder 

Grüße


----------



## ZiMa (26. April 2009)

Hatte mal bei goole nachgesehen und das Kaffe Heinz in der Tischendorfstraße gefunden. Gibt also 2 Kaffe Heinz in Plauen - oder ich bin zu doof Google zu bedienen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ei...q=cafe heinz plauen&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

MfG Martin


----------



## Ambientkatz (26. April 2009)

Biste nich. Die haben in der Tischendorfstr. noch eine Filiale. Der "richtige" Heinz den Vwvento meint, ist in der Jößnitzer Str.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vwvento1 (30. April 2009)

Also Sonntag steht noch??!!!! Hoffe ja ihr kommt alle schön!!!!!
Mfg Toni


----------



## MTBTier (30. April 2009)

Kann leider nicht mitfahren. Bin von Freitag bis Sonntag nicht im Vogtland. Aber wenn wir'nen regelmäßigen Termin draus machen können, wäre ich die Woche drauf auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Leistner (30. April 2009)

Hallo, ich würd mich gern eurer Runde mit anschließen, wo sollsn überhaupt lang gehen und wie lang sollsn werden?


----------



## vwvento1 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo! Also ich dache wir treffen uns in Preisepöhl von dort aus fahren wir ersteinmal nach reisig ins Triebthalund dort können wir ja entscheiden ob wir um die phöl fahren wollen oder weiter in triebthal fahren wollen!Länge und dauer variert je nachdem wie wir fahren! Aber denke mal so 2 Stunden könnnen es schon werden!
Mfg Toni


----------



## Ambientkatz (1. Mai 2009)

Ich muss leider wieder absagen.


----------



## vwvento1 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo leute na klasse liege seit gestern mit Fieber im Bett und habe Krippe!!! Und das bei dem Wetter!! Sorry Tut mir echt leid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ambientkatz (3. Mai 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## DerRider94 (7. Mai 2009)

Moin

wenn ich mal wieder bei meiner oma in plauen bin und das fahrrad mt hab kann ich mich ja nochmal melden oder?


----------



## ghost-77 (8. Mai 2009)

07.06.2009 8.Radwandertag der Stadtgalerie

Infos hier: http://www.stadtgalerie-plauen.de/de/seite/aktionen/AKTIONEN.php


----------



## Arcbound (12. Mai 2009)

War heute zufällig ne Gruppe von euch so gegen ca. 15.00-15.30 in der Nähe vom Lochbauer auf dem Trail Richtung Kläranlage?


----------



## vwvento1 (12. Mai 2009)

Nein ich leider nicht! Aber hat jemand lust morgen nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen? Muss noch ein paar Kilometer machen zum Testen von meinem Bike! Haben am we Rennen Litzendorf bei Bamberg! Aber wenn dann fahren wir morgen schön smoof!! Will ja nicht vorm Lauf mein Bike zerschießen!
Mfg Toni


----------



## vwvento1 (19. Mai 2009)

Und wie sieht es dieses we bei euch aus leute??


----------



## Arcbound (19. Mai 2009)

Erstmal am Donnerstag Bikehouse-Tour, wenns Wetter passt  Is sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## vwvento1 (19. Mai 2009)

Wie was ist denn Donnerstag? Bikehouse Tour?? Wann Wo und wielang??


----------



## Arcbound (20. Mai 2009)

Ja, komischerweise stehts nicht auf der Website... Hab aber die E-Mail bekommen. 



> am Donnerstag den 21.05., 9.30 Uhr am Bike House und starten eine ca. 45 KM lange, gemütliche Himmelfahrtstour"


----------



## Leistner (20. Mai 2009)

Muss man sich für die Bike House Tour anmelden? Oder kann man da spontan mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vwvento1 (20. Mai 2009)

Denke mal jeder der will! Würde auch gerne aber kann leider nicht!!! Will sich jemand Sonntag mir anschließen zu einer schönen Runde!!!


----------



## opferkult (21. Mai 2009)

hallo bin neu hier ...
komme aus greiz und würde gern mal mit an der elster lang oder triebtal o.ä...
wenn jemnd strecken hier um grz kennt dann kann er die gern hier posten.


sonnige grüße


----------



## vwvento1 (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn du magst kannst du mal bei einer runde im triebthal mitfahren


----------



## ZiMa (28. Mai 2009)

@ opferkult ich komme auch aus GRZ. Wollen wir am Sonntag mal an der Elster zum Lochbauer fahren? Eventuell können wir uns dort mit vwvento1 treffen und dann noch etwas weiter fahren.

MfG Martin


----------



## vwvento1 (28. Mai 2009)

Sacht eine zeit und isch bin da am Lochbauer!!!!!


----------



## ZiMa (30. Mai 2009)

@vwvento1 wird dann morgen leider nicht´s. Opferkult ist dieses WE nicht da.

MfG Martin


----------



## vwvento1 (31. Mai 2009)

Ist Ok bei wird heute auch nix! Mag jemand Morgen mal Fahren? Wenn das Wetter past?


----------



## Arcbound (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Wetterbericht der letzten Tage stimmen sollte, hält sich dieses Mistwetter noch mindestens bis Dienstag. Es lädt nicht gerade ein für längere Touren. Und dann dauerts wieder ne Ewigkeit, bis die Strecken wieder schlammfrei sind.


----------



## hexefegefeuer (6. Juni 2009)

Fährt denn morgen jemand bei der Galerierundfahrt(Stadtgalerie Plauen)mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (6. Juni 2009)

Nö. Erstens nur Straße, daher langweilig. Zweitens ist morgen Formel 1...


----------



## ZiMa (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

was los hier - keiner da? Oder seid ihr alle Biken?

Fährt wer hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396785 oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398842 mit? 

Eventuell kann man da ja gemeinsam hin.

MfG Martin


----------



## Kevin N (27. Juni 2009)

Hat mal wer wieder Lust ne Runde zufahren, ist ja wirklich alles eingeschlafen hier.


----------



## vwvento1 (27. Juni 2009)

Und wo?


----------



## Kevin N (28. Juni 2009)

Mir egal, ich kenn hier eh noch nicht so viel.

*in Hoffnung, dass am Di die hinteren Bremsscheiben ankommen*


----------



## vwvento1 (29. Juni 2009)

Na wo bist du denn her?Stadt, Dorf usw. dann kann man sich ja mal treffen auf eine Rund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (29. Juni 2009)

Plauen natürlich.
Erstmal muss ich die Juicy Seven gebaut bekommen, sie Tech Thread 

Hab dir mal ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## Kevin N (3. Juli 2009)

Niemand Lust bei dem schönen Wetter?


----------



## Kevin N (23. August 2009)

Mal wieder ein Up.
Vll findet sich wer als Trainingspartner.


----------



## michael.schanki (7. September 2009)

Na das kommt ja drauf an, was, wann und wieviel du trainieren willst?

Apropos: Wer von euch war denn beim VBM dabei?

Gruss micha


----------



## vwvento1 (10. September 2009)

Der ich war dabei!! Und ist sehr sehr schlecht geloffen!!!Für mich zumindest! Pannen pannen pannen! Aber zumindest das Ziel habe ich gesehen! UNd du??

He Kevin wollen wir mal wieder eine Rund drehen?
Mfg Toni


----------



## michael.schanki (10. September 2009)

Na ja, neben der ganzen Organisiererei hab ichs doch tatsaechlich geschafft mitzufahren. Ist aber nicht gut gelaufen. Nach ca. 65km Schluss wegen Magenproblemen! :-(


----------



## Kevin N (12. September 2009)

Ja Toni, könnten wir mal wieder machen.

@ michael.schanki
hängt ja eher davon ab, wann der andere Zeit hat. Man kann ja auch des öfteren Alleine fahren, aber auf Dauer wirds langweilig.

So, ich geh mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## vwvento1 (12. September 2009)

michael.schanki schrieb:


> Na ja, neben der ganzen Organisiererei hab ichs doch tatsaechlich geschafft mitzufahren. Ist aber nicht gut gelaufen. Nach ca. 65km Schluss wegen Magenproblemen! :-(


 

Ach so dann kennst du doch bestimmt den Sven?? Der war auch bei der ori. mit dabei!! Vieleicht haben wir uns ja am Donnerstag gesehen? Wir sind da die Strecke abgefahren aber das war Vormittag! Da war ja noch nicht viel ausgeschieldert!! Waren die die sich immer verfahren hatten und dann immer oben in der Stadion angefrufen hatten oder dann wieder auf den Multikar getroffen sind und zum schluss das Quad angehalten hatten um nach dem Weg zu fahren!
Wie immer warenn wir voll planlos!! Aber das rennen war schön und auch gut organ.!!!
Mfg Toni

PS: Kevin gerne nur wann und wo?


----------



## michael.schanki (13. September 2009)

@vwvento1: Der auf dem Quad war ich! 

Übrigens war der Micha heute mal an der Pöhl unterwegs. Dabei hat er sich überlegt, dass man ja mal ein gemeinsames Trail-Fetzen rund um di ePöhl und im Elstertal veranstalten könnte. Ich hoff ja mal, der Herbst hat noch ein paar schöne Tage! Jetzt im Herbst macht das dort richtig Laune, weil nicht mehr soviele Leute unterwegs sind!
Ich hätte da so an das Wochenende 26./27.09. gedacht. Hätte da jemand Interesse?

Gruesse


----------



## morph027 (13. September 2009)

War heute auch wieder mal schön in der alten Heimat unterwegs 

Waldhaus - Wald zur Kläranlage - "Elstertrail" zum Lochbauer - hoch Richtung Campingplatz - Mosenturm - hinten runter ins Tal - Ufertrail bis Barthmühle - anderen Ufertrail zurück zum Lochbauer und Straße hoch zum Waldhaus zurück.

Ist für mich als Vogtland-Heimatbesucher die geilste kurze Strecke, die ich hier kenne.

Falls wer mehr Ideen hat (auch GPS Tracks), ich bin offen für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vwvento1 (13. September 2009)

Also ich wohne ja fast an der Pöhl (Thossfell)!! Kann nicht 100% zusagen! Muss erstmal zum Doc!! Habe probleme mit meinen Knien!Tun immer nach starker Beanspruchung weh! Mal sehen was der DOC sagt!! 

@michael.schanki : Kannste dich noch an die 2 peilos erinnern im Wald?? Die da an einer Stelle waren wo sie nicht hätten sein sollen?
Mfg Toni


----------



## michael.schanki (14. September 2009)

Ja ja, er erinnert sich!
Na ja, besser als im Rennen verfahren 

Na da wuensch ich viel erfolg beim Doc!

Gruessle


----------



## Kevin N (15. September 2009)

Toni, bei mir siehts in der Woche meist besser aus, als am WE.
Ab 15:30 geht fast immer


----------



## MTBTier (17. September 2009)

@Schanki: Das mit der Trailerei um die Pöhl am WE vom 26./27.9. klingt gut. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal fest zusagen, damit ich's nicht wieder verwerfe. Sach halt einfach nochmal Bescheid, um welche Uhrzeit und wo es losgehen darf.


----------



## michael.schanki (22. September 2009)

Na da sind wir ja schon quasi zu dritt! Wetterbericht sieht auch gut aus, da schauen wir mal.
Ein guenstiger Treffpunkt waere ja Altmannsgruen. Weil ja von dort aus schonmal ein schoenes Trailchen bis an die Poehl geht. Dann koennte man einmal rum, oder so. Und zwischendurch noch mal kurz runter ins elstertal.
Hab mir zwar meine Gabel abgeschossen, aber das muss sie jetzt auch noch aushalten 

Gruesse


----------



## MTBTier (22. September 2009)

Altmannsgrün? Haben die soWas wie'nen zentralen Platz/Markt, damit wir uns dort auch finden?

'Ne kaputte Gabel ist naürlich nicht so toll. Verliert sie nur Öl oder ist der Schaden schlimmer?


----------



## michael.schanki (22. September 2009)

Verlieren tut die gar nix. Da hats irgendwas in der Dämpferkartusche zerschossen nehm ich an. Die klackert beim einfedern.

Zentraler Parkplatz in Altmannsgrün?  Ich denk mal, ganz Altmannsgrün ist Zentral  Am besten ist wahrscheinlich, man trifft sich am Ortsausgangsschild Richtung Treuen!


----------



## vwvento1 (24. September 2009)

Hallo!! So mal wieder da! Also der 27. klingt gut! Mein Bike läuft auch noch trotz stürz in Fürth am We!! Nur eine frage wollt ihr die Runde schön gemütlich fahren oder mit speed? Da gibt es nämlich ein prob. War beim Doc zwecks Knie! Muss jetzt eine Ultraschall terap. machen! Sind nicht die Knie aber der Oberschenkel Muskel der im Knie endet! Und da sagt der Doc mit rammeln ist es erstmal vorbei! Sonst gefahr von Muskelfaseriss oder komplett Abriss!Nur Touren aber kein gasen!(kein 25er schnitt nur noch 15er)
Mfg Toni


----------



## MTBTier (24. September 2009)

Also wegen mir müssen wir nicht Vollgas geben... zumal ich seit dem VBM einen leistungsmäßigen Vergleich habe und sagen kann, dass ich Speed-Touren, wie von den trainierten gefahren werden, wohl eher nicht durchhalte.
Lieber bissl entspannt in der Gruppe über die Trails surfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.schanki (24. September 2009)

Surfen? Na da muss ich aber erstmal den Nobby gegen ein Brett tausche ;-)
Nee, nee. Alles schoen entspannt. Die Saison ist rum. Da is wird nicht mehr gerast 
Sonntag sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus. Bis jetzt waeren wir ja sogar zu dritt ;-)

Gruesse


----------



## vwvento1 (24. September 2009)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei!!


----------



## MTBTier (24. September 2009)

Bleibt noch die Frage, um welche Uhrzeit wir losfahren. Ich bevorzuge eher den Nachmittag.


----------



## michael.schanki (25. September 2009)

OH, er bevorzugt den eher Nachmittag. 

Keinen Plan. Ich haette eigentlich eher so gegen 11:00 präferiert. ;-)

Na ja, schau mer mal. Wer mit will sollte heute noch versuchen ne PN an mich abzusetzen, dann gibts meine T-nummer. Ich weiss immer nicht sorichtig, ob meine i-net am W.E. funktioniert. (schei*** E-Plus)

Als denn...


----------



## vwvento1 (25. September 2009)

11 Uhr wäre gut!! Sonntag sind ja auch noch Wahlen

michael.schanki : Ach so hast ne PN!! Tele oder SMS was ist dir lieber??


----------



## michael.schanki (26. September 2009)

Hey MTBTier, wie schauts aus?
Morgen um elf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBTier (26. September 2009)

Um 11 ist ziemlich ungünstig. Da kommt die ganze familiäre Tagesplanung durcheinander. :-(
Ging's nicht bissl eher? So um 9 oder 9:30? Ab 14 Uhr wäre auch wieder ok. Dann sind allerdings auch die Zivilisten auf den Strecken.


----------



## michael.schanki (26. September 2009)

Na da leg ich doch mal fest, dass wir uns 14:00 in Altamannsgruen treffen!
Wir wollen ja schliesslich entspannt ne Runde drehn!

@vwvento: i.O. fuer dich?


----------



## tomsens (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Vogtlandgemeinde 

das sollte mein erster Fred sein,
was haltet ihr davon beim Winterpokal mit zu machen?
So zum Spaß an der Freud und aber auch als Motivation über`s Winterhalbjahr!

Ein Name für ne Mannschaft wäre ja leicht gefunden...

mein Vorschlag:  Team_Vogtlandpower  

oder so ...................

Also Leute, wer macht mit?

ciao tomsens


----------



## hexefegefeuer (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,fährt denn jemand bei der Bike-House Tour am 08.11. mit?


----------



## tomsens (30. Oktober 2009)

Wäre gern dabei, muß leider arbeiten an dem WE


----------



## Arcbound (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenns Wetter halbwegs passt und ich für keinen Dienst am WE eingeteilt werde, dann bin ich dabei. Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht allzu lange dauert...


----------



## ZiMa (30. Oktober 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## physikus (1. November 2009)

Na klar, 08.11., 9.30 Uhr am BikeHouse.
Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter - die Strecke lässt sich je nach Wetterlage kürzen. 13 Uhr wollen wir in Fasendorf 'ne Doppelpackung Wiener verdrücken, (im geheizten Raum) ein Bierchen zischen und einige Bilder von der Tour am Stilfser Joch schauen. Vielleicht müssen wir uns mit dem Wetter gar nicht umstellen ...
Gruß!
marko


----------



## Arcbound (1. November 2009)

Klingt ganz gut  Wäre nur nicht schlecht, wenn wir so spätestens 16-17.00 wieder am BikeHouse wären. Hoffentlich wirds Wetter wie dieses Wochenende.


----------



## physikus (1. November 2009)

Kommt auf dein Sitzfleisch an. 
Ein Bierchen im warmen Raum, da läuft der Gerstensaft, man glaubt es kaum.
16.30 Uhr wirds dunkel ...
Gruß!
marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBTier (4. November 2009)

Mal eine Frage: Gibt's wieder ein Plauener bzw. Vogtländisches Winterpokal-Team?
Bin zwar sicherlich nicht der aktivste Sportler, aber würde trotzdem gern dabei mitmachen.


----------



## tomsens (6. November 2009)

Hi MTBTier,

habe im Post http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6425781&postcount=195
schon mal ne Anfrage gestartet! 
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei....

bis dene


----------



## MTBTier (7. November 2009)

Na dann mach das Team auf. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Arcbound (8. November 2009)

Also die Bikehouse-Tour heute war ja mal wieder richtig geil  War auch wieder echt zeitig zu Hause. Das einzig blöde war die Rückfahrt vom Mittagsrastpunkt... Irgendwie hat da niemand so recht gewartet, und dann musst ich mich allein durchschlagen, und da ich mich in der Ecke Syrau nicht so gut auskenn, bin ich dann viel Straße gefahren...
Aber ansonsten wars saugeil...


----------



## physikus (8. November 2009)

Hallo ARCBOUND,
freut mich, dass es dir gefallen hat.
Wenn du Lust auf ne Runde hast - die Taiga zwischen Mehltheuer und Paluen zählt zu meinem Revier ...
Gruß!
marko ;-)


----------



## tomsens (9. November 2009)

@MTBTier,



> Na dann mach das Team auf. Ich bin dabei.



hab ein Team unter....Vogtland.....erstellt!

*
Wer hat noch Lust beim Winterpokal mit zu machen?* 


> Die Teams müssen bis zum 15.11.2009 23:59 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich. Ohne Ausnahme!





ciao tomsens


----------



## MTBTier (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo vogtländische Mountainbiker,

als ebenso vogtländischer Biker möchte ich Euch nochmal exklusiv darauf hinweisen, dass Ihr noch bis Weihnachten auf meinem MTB Blog Trails & Bikes wöchentlich Preise absahnen könnt.

Was Ihr tun müsst, um an Runde 2 der Adventsverlosung teilzunehmen, steht in *diesem Artikel*. Natürlich steht dort auch, was Ihr gewinnen könnt. (Surprise surprise.) Aber Achtung: Die Teilnahme an dieser Runde ist nur noch bis Samstag, 05.12.09. bis 23:59 möglich.
Am 7.12. startet allerdings auch schon die dritte Runde, in der es natürlich auch etwas für das Mountainbiker-Herz zu gewinnen gibt.

Schaut einfach mal vorbei und vielleicht ist Euch das Glück ja hold.

Gruß
MTBTier


----------



## E.K. (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey,
gibts hier auch welche die nur springradfahren?


----------



## Chris.K. (20. Dezember 2009)

hab gehört hier fährt jemand rund um rodau..kornbach..reuth..

ich wohn in kornbach und frag mich wo es hier was gescheides geben soll..

bis jetzt hab ich nur in unterkoskau die motocross strecke und in schleiz ne dirtstrecke gefunden...

könntest du mir erklären wo ich da suchen muss ...also nach strecken in kornbach, rodau und reuth ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris.K. (20. Dezember 2009)

hab gehört hier fährt jemand rund um rodau..kornbach..reuth..

ich wohn in kornbach und frag mich wo es hier was gescheides geben soll..

bis jetzt hab ich nur in unterkoskau die motocross strecke und in schleiz ne dirtstrecke gefunden...

könntest du mir erklären wo ich da suchen muss ...also nach strecken in kornbach, rodau und reuth ??


----------



## hexefegefeuer (6. März 2010)

Heute,so gegen 11.00 Uhr zwischen Theuma und Schloditz.


----------



## MTBTier (6. März 2010)

Heute gegen 9:45 auf einem Trail von Reißig ins Elstertal:


----------



## morph027 (20. März 2010)

Hach war das heute schön...Standardrunde ab Waldhaus am Elsterufer lang...jede Menge Reifenspuren entdeckt  Erstaunlich trocken, die Chose.


----------



## Kevin N (21. März 2010)

Grüßt euch,
das Vogtland scheint ja nun aufgewacht zu sein 

Ist wer von euch am 11.04 bei dem Familienradtag   "Rund um die Talsperre Pöhl" dabei?


----------



## MTBTier (21. März 2010)

Oha... Familienradtag? Dann weiß ich schonmal, wann ich nicht um die TS Pöhl fahren werde. ;-)

Wer von Euch hätte denn Lust am 27.03. in Langula (Thüringen) an der Zweirad Spartakiade teilzunehmen. Hätte in meinem Kombi noch Platz für ein Bike + Rider. Das ganze ist eine Art MTB-Rennen für alle Disziplinen: Uphill, Enduro... mit jedem Bike zu bewältigen und mit garantiert viel Spaß.
Startgebühr = 0,- EUR.

Werde heute im Laufe des Abends noch einen Artikel mit mehr Details auf meinem Blog (s. unten) online stellen.

Gruß
MTBTier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsens (21. März 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> das Vogtland scheint ja nun aufgewacht zu sein
> 
> Ist wer von euch am 11.04 bei dem Familienradtag   "Rund um die Talsperre Pöhl" dabei?



Hi Kevin,
ich bin dabei

ciao tomsens


----------



## Kevin N (21. März 2010)

MTBTier schrieb:


> Oha... Familienradtag? Dann weiß ich schonmal, wann ich nicht um die TS Pöhl fahren werde. ;-)
> 
> Wer von Euch hätte denn Lust am 27.03. in Langula (Thüringen) an der Zweirad Spartakiade teilzunehmen. Hätte in meinem Kombi noch Platz für ein Bike + Rider. Das ganze ist eine Art MTB-Rennen für alle Disziplinen: Uphill, Enduro... mit jedem Bike zu bewältigen und mit garantiert viel Spaß.
> Startgebühr = 0,- EUR.
> ...



Hey, stell ich mich dumm an, oder komme ich nicht auf deine Seite?


----------



## MTBTier (22. März 2010)

Nein, Du stellst Dich nicht dumm an. Klicke einfach hier bis ich die Signatur repariert habe.


----------



## Kevin N (3. April 2010)

Ein Kumpel und ich werden am Dienstag eine Radtour rüber zu den Tschechen machen. Dort wird dann auch etwas gespeist.
Start wäre in Plauen, vermutlich so gegen 9 Uhr. 
Tempo: gemütliches radeln



Wenn also wer noch Lust hat, dann möge sich derjenige bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## vwvento1 (5. April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen! Bin wieder da! Meinen Beinen geht es auch langsam wieder besser! Und würde gerne nochmal ne Runde fahren mit meiner Carbonflöte bevor ich es Verkaufe! Brauche was bequemes!!! Am 11. klingt ja gut! Wenn es keine Rammelei wird! Bin seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr gefahren!(Probleme mit den Beinen) Wann und wo soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## tomsens (5. April 2010)

Hi vwvento1,

11.04.2010: Saisoneröffnung / VRT-AOK Familien-Radtour, "Rund um die Talsperre Pöhl", Start: 10:00 Uhr an der Fit & Wellness-OASE - Strecke A: 40 Km - Strecke B: 30 Km 



http://www.financialstar.de/VRT/images/2010saisonstart.jpg


----------



## tomsens (6. April 2010)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel und ich werden am Dienstag eine Radtour rüber zu den Tschechen machen........



Hi Kevin N,

kannst mal bitte die Strecke hier reinstellen, würde ja gern mitfahren habe aber zu arbeiten.
Möchte aber gerne mal die strecke nachfahren,

ciao tomsens


----------



## Kevin N (7. April 2010)

Grüßt euch,

das am 11. wird keine Rammelei 


Konnte die Strecke leider gestern nicht fahren, da sich mein Kollege vorher noch die Schulter auskugeln musste und alleine wollte ich das auch nicht fahren.

Also von Plauen aus gehts über Großfriesen, Theuma, dann die kleinen Straßen bis zum Fuße von Schöneck, von da aus gehts dann die Hauptstraße nach Klingenthal runter, dann Kraslice, Bublava, Aschberg, Sommerrodelbahn und von da gehts wieder nach Schöneck zurück
Dürften so um die 120km sein, werden auch einige Höhenmeter sein


----------



## tomsens (7. April 2010)

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung!

ciao tomsens


----------



## vwvento1 (7. April 2010)

Na ja denke schon das ich mal mit  fahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (23. April 2010)

Hat mal wer wieder Lust etwas zusammen fahren zugehen?
Auf Dauer wird es doch recht langweilig 

Bzw. könntet ihr ja mal eure Strecken nennen, die ihr so fahrt. Gerne auch auf Straße, solange es nicht gerade eine B-Straße ist


----------



## michael.schanki (25. November 2010)

Na da wolln wir doch das Ganze mal wieder beleben.
Letztes Jahr hat das mit der gemeinsamen Tour ja ganz gut geklappt!
Wer hat denn dieses Jahr mal wieder Lust?

Gruesse


----------



## MaxxTBone (25. November 2010)

in schönau liegt wohl kein schnee?


----------



## michael.schanki (26. November 2010)

So viel zum Thema Datenschutz 

Klar leigt das weisse Gold hier ueberall rum!
Aber du weisst ja, dass mich das noch nie gehindert hat!
Und dich ja auch nicht, oder?
Also?

Gruessle


----------



## michael.schanki (14. Dezember 2010)

GROSSE SUCHE!!!!!!

Wer treibt sich denn bitte an einem Dienstag Morgen so ca. 06:30 zwischen Oberlauterbach und Auerbach rum? Und traut sich dann auch noch einfach so zu ueberholen 
Das wuerde mich doch mal interessieren!
Also, wer den-/diejenige kennt oder es evtl. selber ist: SOFORT HIER MELDEN! ;-)

Gruessle


----------



## femil (18. Oktober 2014)

.


----------

